# Peanut hulls ?????



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I was recently speaking to someone that has goats and she said she had switched feed because they contained peanut hull.. She said she will only feed grain that is made up north because it contains none. Are they bad for goats ? Will it cause a problem and if so what??
I have been feeding it for 9 months and have seen no ill effect so far. The feed I am feeding is a 12 % pellet with 22 % crude fiber. wheat middlings and corn meal are the first 2 ingredients . I also add alafa pellets that are 18% to my does that are nursing and heavy with kids .
Thanks for thought and info.
Karen


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know of any goat problems caused by peanuts. At almost every show I split a bag of boild peanuts with my girls and have never had a issue. Although that is a special accation. I don't know about feeding it every day. I'm sure someone can give you some more info.


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

Its not whole peanut and hull is grounded and mixed in to make the grain.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there some sort of residue left on the hulls that she would be worried about? Like from fertilizer?


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

She really didn't say . I have been feeding it since April 08 and have seen no ill effects . Its a 12 % pellet grain for horses .I have been feeding it to the chickens and no problems there either. I was wondering what other people thought were on it and if anyone knew any thing .


----------

